# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Muscle Tech Anabolic Halo .. WTF ???

## Merc..

I was just looking at muscle tech's anabolic halo .. I saw they have Fadogia Agrestis .. This is the stuff that Anthony Roberts was the first to release as a supplement. It is in his myogen x ... 

I think this is the 4th product to come out that contains fadogia agrestis( Anthony Roberts myogen x begin the first ever)....

I remeber how people were trying to say that is was some bullshit herb , but now everyone is adding it in thier products .. 

Great job Anthony on producing a product that works great... I cant beleive all these people talked shit about it , but know include it in thier own products... 


Merc.

----------


## jackjackson

Muscle tech is a wonderful Piece of garbage......

----------


## number twelve

does it have the ingredient for halo or do they just whore the name out?

----------


## Merc..

It is just a ingredient in thier halo product.. I just thought it was funny how everyone said it is BS , and now they are using it in thier products.. 

I think Anthony Roberts came up with a very cutting edge product and they realized it and want to now steal his shit ..

----------


## Merc..

> Muscle tech is a wonderful Piece of garbage......


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> It is just a ingredient in thier halo product.. I just thought it was funny how everyone said it is BS , and now they are using it in thier products.. 
> 
> I think Anthony Roberts came up with a very cutting edge product and they realized it and want to now steal his shit ..


yep, so true

----------


## Merc..

^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## fibercarbon

junk junk junk

----------


## PEWN

i took it and gained 90 pounds of muscle...... 


Good find merc its amazing how people say things dont work just so they can steal it ....

----------


## Merc..

> i took it and gained 90 pounds of muscle...... 
> 
> 
> Good find merc its amazing how people say things dont work just so they can steal it ....




Exactly Pewner.....



Merc.

----------


## madmax1974

as i have come to notice some people here just say what they think about a product, cause they herd it from sombody else, without them actually trying it out.

----------


## cantfly

hey every1 i never tryed muscletech products but i went to gnc & i wanted to try mass-tech 4 weight gain it claims that ill gain muscle in 8 weeks any1 try this

----------


## admirals56

uhhh and you can gain 14 pounds of muscle in 14 days on cell tech haha

----------


## oneshot

i think muscletech makes a couple ok products however they are extremely overpriced even after a 30% employee discount. i definetaly would not use them as the label directs though. nearly everyting on muscletech labels is horseshit.

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

I have used Celltech, and is very good (althought i have a home cocktail that is meant to be better) i would use again.
I supply soem products on ebay and i have noticed that the likes of NitroTech is one of my best sellers, i havent personally used it for the main fact id rather sell it and use something cheaper than use it and eat my profits. I think they do have beneifts but have nothign in tehm you cant buy elsewhere for less a price.

I have Halo but have not added it to my inventory yet, i have not tried it so i cant comment on it. it seems to be a similar thing to Celltech (withouth cretine), if so then it will work if used with a decent training routine and diet.

----------

